# red foot chipped eggs



## pochito (Aug 8, 2011)

hello
I discovered a red foot nest yesterday and 3 out of 4 eggs are cracked
and the shells chipped. The leathery part looks good. I'm still incubating them. any chance they're still good?


----------



## yagyujubei (Aug 8, 2011)

Sure, if they don't dry out. You could seal the cracks with a little silicone, but you have to use it sparingly, so they can still breathe and be able to get out.


----------



## Tom (Aug 8, 2011)

I get those from my sulcatas sometimes. They frequently hatch out. I don't do anything at all to them. As long as the inner, leathery membrane is still intact, I just pop them in the incubator and 90-100 days later, POOF!, a healthy little baby pops out.


----------



## pochito (Aug 9, 2011)

thank you


----------



## pochito (Aug 17, 2011)

good news the 3 chipped eggs hatched!! The egg that wasn't cracked was bad. 3 more beautiful red foot eggs!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 17, 2011)

For a minute there I was really confused! Then it dawned on me that when you discovered the eggs on 8/8, it was an old nest, not a new one. I was thinking, whew! hatching in only two weeks? Wow!

Can we see pictures of the babies?


----------



## pochito (Aug 18, 2011)

emysemys said:


> For a minute there I was really confused! Then it dawned on me that when you discovered the eggs on 8/8, it was an old nest, not a new one. I was thinking, whew! hatching in only two weeks? Wow!
> 
> Can we see pictures of the babies?



i know right! i\I still haven't figured out how to post pics on here. even my brother that works with computers coukdn't do it. Sorry.


----------

